# SSOTM - May 2014 - Nominations



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Confession time: I almost forgot to do SSOTM! I usually try to get it posted on the first Sunday evening of the month and I didn't think of it until just now (almost 10pm). Oh well, the nomination thread just takes a minute to post, it's the voting thread that takes forever 

Anyway... Nominate your favorite slingshot from the last month for SSOTM May!!

The rules are, as always, don't nominate yourself (even though we think your stuff is great :thumbsup: ), include a picture and a link to the original post of your nomination and* only nominate slingshots that were posted in April of 2014*.

Go for it!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm nominating the Performance Catapults SPS #150, don't try to stop me h34r:










http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31471-sps-150-w-flipclips-and-linatex-bands/


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Buckeye from Wombat:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31436-got-my-buckeye/


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

I want to nominate this stunning work from AnTrAxX:

#22 a Rambone


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

I nominate "Thanos" by Quercusuber

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31619-thanos-natural-slingshot-in-holm-oak/


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I nominate The Gopher's http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31225-rainbow-redux/


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

I want to nominate Magpie's Hammer by Mr. Magpie

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31573-magpies-hammer/?hl=magpie


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I nominate Can-Openers beauty seen here.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31712-more-beautiful-work-by-can-opener/


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

I nominate outlaws gorgeous slingshot 

-Epic

http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=57844


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

carboncopy said:


> I want to nominate this stunning work from AnTrAxX:
> #22 a Rambone


Glad to see this one up, I just loved it!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Scarface Tom says just another slingshot. I say beautiful work of art!!!!! Awesome in every way!!!  Here is the link to his post http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31673-ninjatac8/


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you very much for the Nomnination carboncopy!

As always it was hard enough to decide which one to nominate...

Holy Slingshot Doug...you made a TON of Beauties this month...it was hard to pick just one.

But my Vote goes to your "Gentleman".

I wish you all the best!

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31300-the-gentlemen-pic-heavy/


----------



## unkraut (Feb 1, 2014)

Moin moin,
I nominate:
Once again, what with technology!

For easy storage, to push together .....
For this purpose, even faster Simple belt, or changing Tubes .....

What more could you want?

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/32051-everydaycarry-rnd-3-the-jack-with-special-clips/

http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=58256


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

unkraut said:


> Moin moin,
> I nominate:
> Once again, what with technology!
> 
> ...


this was posted today, so it has to be nominated next month!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

carboncopy said:


> unkraut said:
> 
> 
> > Moin moin,
> ...


:yeahthat:


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Mike impressed me with this one too. It is a cool design in a great medium.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31811-aluminum-laminate-shooter/


----------

